# 67 Stingray with some cool accessories



## vastingray (Oct 5, 2020)

67 Stingray with some cool accessories wheel e fork ,whamo wheelie bar ,original mag wheel Hangman’s sissybar  hope you like it


----------



## jammer (Oct 5, 2020)

Like it? I love it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 5, 2020)

My new favorite Stingray.   
Man that's nice! You do mighty fine work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## vastingray (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My new favorite Stingray.
> Man that's nice! You do mighty fine work. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much


----------



## vastingray (Oct 5, 2020)

jammer said:


> Like it? I love it!



Thanks so much


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 6, 2020)

Doesn't get any cooler then That! Imagine rolling up to your friends back in the day on that bike.


----------



## frampton (Oct 6, 2020)

Over the top. WILD MAN!


----------



## vastingray (Oct 6, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> Doesn't get any cooler then That! Imagine rolling up to your friends back in the day on that bike.



Didn’t you make those top fuel. Forks a few years ago ?


----------



## cowglide (Oct 28, 2020)

so cool! i've  been looking for this frontend for long time.....


----------

